# L E Zones in German cities



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

How strict are the police in German cities regarding L E ZONES and do we have to display a sticker stating are vehicle is Low Emission.
Thanks for all the help on my previous topics


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

jeff8 said:


> How strict are the police in German cities regarding L E ZONES and do we have to display a sticker stating are vehicle is Low Emission.
> Thanks for all the help on my previous topics


Don't know how strict the Police are, but most of the info you need is on here: http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

There's also a very thorough sticky from Peejay in this forum's Germany Touring section - here.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

From our experience in Koln, every vehicle* inside the Umwelt zone had a sticker, suggesting that it was enforced.

*apart from the 'student' transport by the university, which were so old that they would never get a sticker! but there may be exemptions for classic vehicles.

P&L


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*No Probs*

Its only 5 euros and simple to do - you need reg doc and a visit to any tourist info who will direct you to the nearest office/garage etc that will issue the sticker
We were sent to the local Ford dealer who sorted us in a few mins despite us being the first UK he had delt with
Not worth chancing a fine 
Regards Ray


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Yes, we agree, we did ours several years ago by sending a photocopy of the V5 and a €5 note to Stad Koln (the city council) and within a few days we got our sticker, class4. We have no idea if they are so accommodating these days.

P&L


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: No Probs*



airstream said:


> Its only 5 euros and simple to do - you need reg doc and a visit to any tourist info who will direct you to the nearest office/garage etc that will issue the sticker
> We were sent to the local Ford dealer who sorted us in a few mins despite us being the first UK he had delt with
> Not worth chancing a fine
> Regards Ray


I totally agree, at 5 euro's it's not worth the the chance of getting caught. Don't think that being a foreigner and no speaka der lingo will help you wriggle out of it. As a foreign registered vehicle you stick out like a sore thumb, When police see the your number plate their eyes will automatically scan your window for the Umwelt Plakette.

It really is very very easy to buy the sticker from any TüV (Mot) station even if you speak no German.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks all for some up-to-date info.

While it sounds easy to go to a TUV coming from Poland there does not seem to be one until near Leipzig and that is only open for 2-3 hours in the afternoon.

As for going to a tourist office, are they not all within the emission zones, so how does one legally get there to start with?

Re Dresden, some websites say it has an emission zone but the official TUV Nord site does not list Dresden. I know some cities, e.g. Hannover are considering abolishing their's. Maybe some have already done so and Dresden s one.

Can anyone please enlighten me?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,

What chassis is your m/home on? You should also be able to get one from main dealers for Fiat, Ford etc, usually situated on the industrial areas on the outskirts of towns. I got them from a Ford and Fiat dealer in the past with no problems.

Also try Dekra outlets and Vehicle Registration centres (Zulassungsstelle).

There are search links for these organisations and others like TUV on my faq post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-43830-umwelt-zone-summary-amp-faqs.html

For €5 you might as well get one if you're regularly passing through Germany.

Pete


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Pete

you can buy these LE-stickers usually at any garage in germany.
you have to show your car-pass to find out the emission-code.
if needed I will link this code-list.

the alternatives are :

-TÜV (North or South) , technical supervision organisation

-few cities as Berlin or Cologne do offer a sticker service as well


regards
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I will reply to Pete and Jan.

First Pete

Thanks I had looked at your comprehensive guide, but since it is dated 2008 was not sure, also

Some links do not work

TUV Nord link works in English on 'Home' page but not subsequently [not your fault Pete]

As I am leaving Katowice Fri a.m. I will not be near any of the outlets named until after 1200 Sat and will be in Netherlands by Sun p.m., I will probably wild-camp for one night and get the sticker on return.

I will PM you on another bit of advice, if I may, because it would be 'off-topic' here and not worth a new thread.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan (and Pete if you can help)

Firstly Jan, thank you for offering help - that is the purpose of MHF.

You said that to get a LE-sticker one has to show 'car-pass' with emissions-code.

For my motorhome the UK certificate was issued in 2003 and does not have anything written under 'V' (V 1-5) 'Exhaust Emissions'

I read on one German site that anything registered after 1.1.2002 is automatically classified as 'Yellow'

Can you help please?

Geoff


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi geoff , 

the NB Arto 69GL is ready for yellow sticker. (2800ccm/128hp)
just checked it for you.
As it is Fiat based vehicle , any Fiat dealer in Germany should be willingly to sell that sticker to you.
As long as you stay clear of those known LE-Zones where "green" is
mandatory , no cop will do you a harm 

my regards
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Many thanks.

You are a useful and very welcome new member to our MHF.

Geoff


----------

